# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  چند  رشته خاص در انتخاب رشته ازاد و سراسری

## pegahmht

سلام
کسانی که تو انتخاب رشتشون *(سراسری)  رادیو و گفتاردرمانی*
و در انتخاب رشته* (ازاد) تغذیه*  انتخاب کردن
میشه اینجا اعلام کنن 
یه سوال دارم

----------


## Nerd_Girl

من پارسال تغذیه انتخاب کردم چه طور ؟

----------


## Nerd_Girl

تونستین تغذیه ی سراب ،مرند و سروستان رو انتخاب کنین ؟

----------


## pegahmht

> تونستین تغذیه ی سراب ،مرند و سروستان رو انتخاب کنین ؟


سلام  دوست عزیز
میخواستم  بدونم  ورودی های امسال با چه رتبه ای این رشته ها رو قبول میشن
شما الان تغذیه میخونید ؟

----------


## Nerd_Girl

> سلام  دوست عزیز
> میخواستم  بدونم  ورودی های امسال با چه رتبه ای این رشته ها رو قبول میشن
> شما الان تغذیه میخونید ؟


انتخاب رشته آزاد بر اساس ترازه پارسال من با تراز 7600 تغذیه سراب قبول شدم البته تو تکمیل ظرفیت تراز پایین تر هم بود 
برا علوم تحقیقات تراز بالای 8000نیازه فکر کنم

----------

